# Alternate senkt die Preise einiger PCGH-PCs um bis zu 50 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate senkt die Preise einiger PCGH-PCs um bis zu 50 Euro [Anzeige]*

					Kurz vor Weihnachten greifen besonders viele Anwender zu einem neuen PC. Damit sich der Kauf auch lohnt, hat Alternate nun die Preise einiger PCs reduziert.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate senkt die Preise einiger PCGH-PCs um bis zu 50 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------

